# Turn signal clicking



## Nate_N79 (Aug 20, 2004)

My turn signal has started making a fast ticking noise that comes on intermittently even when the turn signal is off. It's really annoying when I drive, also just 2 days ago my a/c blower stopped working except when on 4, please help...


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

the only thing i know about turn signals makeing a fast tick is if its about to blow sometimes it will do that. park your car then turn on the turn signal. if one or more is blinking faster than usual, something is going to blow, either a bulb or a fuse. but since you say that the ac is acting up too, you may have a short in your wiring somwhere. the guys will correct me if i'm wrong i'm sure, lol


----------



## BJS (Jun 23, 2006)

Did you ever find a cure for the clicking relay? Same thing started happening to me.


----------

